# bobcat question?



## ctsvnino (Jan 25, 2011)

Im interested of buying one but idk which to get either a s185 or a s650 but bobcat only has s650 and they can't find 185. you think its worth it


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Dealers around here have nothing with an enclosed cab at all. What kind of numbers did they give you on the 650 ?


----------



## ctsvnino (Jan 25, 2011)

40000 with taxes included


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ctsvnino;1212041 said:


> Im interested of buying one but idk which to get either a s185 or a s650 but bobcat only has s650 and they can't find 185. you think its worth it


I would get a JD 320D. Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cretebaby;1212273 said:


> I would get the S650. Thumbs Up


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

cretebaby;1212273 said:


> I would get a JD 326D. Thumbs Up


Lets try that again... I do own old Bobcats and when I tried the new 650 bobcat, couldn't get over how loud it was so I went with: JD 326D


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

blowerman;1212355 said:


> Lets try that again... I do own old Bobcats and when I tried the new 650 bobcat, couldn't get over how loud it was so I went with: JD 326D


That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

blowerman;1212355 said:


> Lets try that again... I do own old Bobcats and when I tried the new 650 bobcat, couldn't get over how loud it was so I went with: JD 326D


I have ran a S650 and it was MUCH quieter than my S300.... Did you have the radio turned up to high? LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1212355 said:


> I went with: JD 326D


Good call. :salute:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1212351 said:


> Fixed it for ya!


Thumbs Up

OP, I think you should get this.... 
http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/models/skidsteer/s850


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you spend some time in NEW series, you feel like a bug smashed on the windsheild. I would aslo give them a few yrs to work out all the bugs, but the beer holder sure is nice and handy


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rich414;1212698 said:


> If you spend some time in NEW series, you feel like a bug smashed on the windsheild. I would aslo give them a few yrs to work out all the bugs, but the beer holder sure is nice and handy


Me no understand what you say?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

snocrete;1212530 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> OP, I think you should get this....
> http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/models/skidsteer/s850


...........x2


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

blowerman;1212355 said:


> Lets try that again... I do own old Bobcats and when I tried the new 650 bobcat, couldn't get over how loud it was so I went with: JD 326D


What was loud about it? Was it the motor? or the hydraulic whine? inside or outside the cab?

I know that my 863 the hydraulic whine is about 1/2 as loud as the S250. But outside the cab, the the S250's motor is much more quite.


----------

